# The official patience thread



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

To offset the Kindle watch impatience, let's hear your thoughts/quotes about patients (oops!!) patience. Although, if you want to comment about patients, feel free, just remember this is a family friendly discussion board.

I'll start off with one of my dad's favorites ...

patience is a virtue!

Edited for confusion


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Quotes about patience or patients? LOL.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh. . .are we supposed to play patience while we wait?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Patience -- whazzat?


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Impatiens are one of my favorite flowers!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Moliere:
the best reply to unseemly behavior is patience and moderation.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

_Patience. A minor form of despair, disguised as a virtue. - Ambrose Bierce _

My feeling exactly.


----------



## Riverrun (Nov 29, 2011)

Alcohol gives you infinite patience for stupidity. 
Sammy Davis, Jr.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Riverrun said:


> Alcohol gives you infinite patience for stupidity.
> Sammy Davis, Jr.


And also infinite stupidity...


Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Acceptance is the Way of the Leyra'an.  But I'm not Leyra'an and I am NOT patient...


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Patience, young padewan


----------



## PhillyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

In the US, the best time to buy a Kindle is Thanksgiving week -- the year after introduction.

(However, truth be told, I ordered my Kindle, as have those for whom this thread is intended, before introduction.)


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't have too much problems with patience when I'm upgrading a gadget.  I was super stoked to get my first Kindle, but not nearly as excited for the upgrades I've bought.  That said, I am more stoked for the PW than the previous upgrades I bought (K2 from K1, and then on to a K3) as I'm excited about the lit screen.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Someone once told me a joke about the patience-challenging crashes that I used to have on my Windows computer.

"It's a bug, not a feature. In the future, they'll be called 'ergonomic rest breaks'.  And they'll charge you extra for them!"


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I am extraordinarily patient provided I get my own way in the end.  - Margaret Thatcher


----------



## Iron Fist (Jan 21, 2012)

The Book of Proverbs "through patience a ruler can be persuaded, and a gentle tongue can break a bone."

Be patient at your own risk.


----------



## J_T (May 16, 2011)

Ahhhh! The wait is bad. I want my paperwhite now! Worst thing is, according to shipping estimates, I'll have to wait another 12 days to get my cover!


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I expected to see this one already:

Lord, give me patience and I want it right now!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Patience is a virtue - but it's NOT one of mine!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

telracs said:


> Acceptance is the Way of the Leyra'an. But I'm not Leyra'an and I am NOT patient...


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Breathe in through the nose (and 2 ... 3 ... 4) and out through the mouth (and 2 ... 3 ... 4) ... slooowly ... and again ... in ... 2 ... 3 ... 4 and out ... 2 ... 3 ... 4. Close your eyes and relax ... and in .... and out .... slooowly ...  (repeat as needed)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> Breathe in through the nose (and 2 ... 3 ... 4) and out through the mouth (and 2 ... 3 ... 4) ... slowly ... and again ... in ... 2 ... 3 ... 4 and out ... 2 ... 3 ... 4. Close your eyes and relax ... and in .... and out .... slowly ... (repeat as needed)


thud....*head hits keyboard*


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

In the words of Veruka Salt, "I want it NOW!"

I'm already anticipating having to buy a second one. I intend to share it with my 9 yo daughter. If that doesn't work out....I love it already and don't have it in hand. I have a feeling it is going to blow me away!

Of course when she wants to use it, I can sync my book with my keyboard.....what if I don't like my keyboards anymore? The horror!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

booklover888, speaking of Veruka, do you have this book? It's free.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

So far I've upgraded to Prime which moved my arrival date from "Oct 5 to 11" to Oct 3 and changed the delivery to arrive at work instead of home so I can open it right away.  

If there was a "pay $50 and have it tomorrow" button I would be mashing it into oblivion.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

HappyGuy said:


> booklover888, speaking of Veruka, do you have this book? It's free.


Yes I do have it, thanks! Just need to read it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't have patience. I just don't have a choice. I have over a month's wait to get my PW & my 7" Fire. Whaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

/*notices Betsy's avatar */  OMG, I forgot to talk like a pirate today!  Arrrr.  I had been planning to say something pirate-y to a work-matey but didn't remember what day it was. Arrr.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Love your avatar, *Betsy*! So apropos!


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Still no serial number. 13 days to go. I wonder how many thousands of them were preordered.  Are there warehouses full of paperwhites here in the US being prepared by hundreds of busy Amazon employees?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

With the last round of new devices, the serial numbers didn't show up until the devices actually were being shipped.  So if your 'expected' date is, for example, Oct 2, I wouldn't expect to see a S/N before Sept 30, and more likely Oct 1.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I just want the Paperwhite NOW!!!!!! My eyes have really been bothering me lately (allergies coupled with old age) so I'm being reduced to reading on my new Fire HD 7. <sighhhhhhhhhhh>


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

At the Amazon page and thought "you know that link should really say Manage Your Kindles"

As if anyone would only have one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> At the Amazon page and thought "you know that link should really say Manage Your Kindles"
> 
> As if anyone would only have one.


 

Betsy


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

LaraAmber said:


> At the Amazon page and thought "you know that link should really say Manage Your Kindles"
> 
> As if anyone would only have one.


Um, yeah! I have two keyboards, a Fire 1, and the Paperwhite on order. And I plan to keep all of them forever! I love them! As for the two keyboards, well the wifi one I recently added my own screen savers, so now I love that. And the other one has 3G and special offers (and is on a different account). So I need them both! My PW has special offers so now I will have SO on two separate accounts, might be good once in a while. Still waiting for that $10 gift card from the Discover promotion.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Apparently Amazon knows how not patient we are. They placed a special banner on top of "Your Orders"

It says "Looking for your Kindle pre-order? And a view kindle pre-orders button.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have my Open Orders bookmarked.  Have had since the Fire last year, I think....

Betsy


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

someone on another forum wrote: YES!!!! I just got home from work and found an Amazon box laying on my front porch... I couldn't believe my eyes, but sure enough there it was!!!! Am I the first to receive my Paperwhite!?!

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191028&page=4

could it be?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

avivs said:


> someone on another forum wrote: YES!!!! I just got home from work and found an Amazon box laying on my front porch... I couldn't believe my eyes, but sure enough there it was!!!! Am I the first to receive my Paperwhite!?!
> 
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191028&page=4
> 
> could it be?


Unfortunately, the post is followed by "gotcha, just kidding..."


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm eager to see my new Kindle PW, but at the moment I'm also busy with all those iOS 6 iPad / iPhone and iTunes updates and learning the new features. I'm finding this process very time consuming, so probably just as well my Kindle isn't quite here yet. Hopefully all the rest of the updates will be fully absorbed into my life by the time the KPW arrives.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Still no serial number *sigh* 8 days to go....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't actually expect a serial number until about the time it switches to "shipped" -- or at least "preparing for shipment".  With a due date of Oct 2 or 3, I don't see that being before Sunday the 30th.

UNLESS .  . . they can manage the timeline so those with 1 day shipping get it on release day: the 1st.  Then you might just see it on the Friday or Saturday before. . .that would be 3 days from now At The Earliest.

Not trying to be a downer. . . .just trying to manage my expectations.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

It could happen at any moment, I just know it! Oct 3 is right around the corner! I was the first one who ordered.   The instant I found a link I clicked. Me and hundreds of others, clicking at one time hehe.  So we should be first in line for those magic numbers!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

"I hate patience. Patience is for wimps" -- _The 11th Doctor_


----------



## tomato88 (Sep 10, 2012)

While waiting for Kindle PW, I'm actually seeing many other things I could buy for that money: a bluetooth speaker, some computer parts, or combined with how much I could get by selling my laptop, I could get a new laptop!

But I gotta hold onto my promise to read more books, so help me [insert your religious deity].


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Haven't been checking my order.  With Prime and an estimated delivery of the third, it will ship on the 1st for me.  Some chance it may come on the 2nd as I sometimes get prime orders next day.  So I'll wait for the e-mail that it's shipped and then start checking the tracking a few times a day.


----------



## Grrarrgh (Aug 10, 2010)

Mine is shipping using Prime. I really want to change it to 1-day but I've seen several people say that when they did that the estimated delivery date actually shifted back and I don't want to risk it. It shifted back by 1 day when I had to change the payment method, so I would think the same would happen if I changed the shipping speed. Come on, next week!!!!! Get here already!

Sorry - that wasn't very patient of me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'kay. . . .so. . . .to . . . . manage. . . .my patience (or lack thereof) I just traded in my Kindle Keyboard.  I'll take it over to UPS later today. . . I should get something around $34 for it.

So. . . . . . I decided I could afford to spend $4 of that to switch to 1 day shipping:  expected delivery is now October 2. . . . .less than a week. . . .Woo Hoo!


----------



## Grrarrgh (Aug 10, 2010)

So Ann changed her shipping to 1 day and it moved it up Hmmm.... Now I really want to change mine. Mr. Grr is going to be out of town for 2 entire weeks starting 10/1, so I really want my new Kindle to take the sting out. Ok. I'm changing it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just be sure that ALL YOU DO is change shipping speed. . . .don't change payment method (though that shouldn't affect it) and definitely don't cancel and re-order.  Mine's paid fully via CC -- no idea if that makes a difference; I could apply GC's, but I haven't.


----------



## Grrarrgh (Aug 10, 2010)

I changed just the shipping speed and it moved up by a day! So now just one week! Yay. I had to change my payment method on Monday due to canceling our credit card because of unauthorized access to our account, and that did push it back, but changing the speed worked! Now I'm just hoping for release date shipping.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The original delivery date for Lady Julia Grey (PW 3G) (with 1 day delivery) was 10/19. I decided to try changing the delivery speed to see if it changed anything. I tried 2 day and it moved the delivery date to 10/3! So, I thought why not - and changed the delivery speed back to 1 day. Amazingly, my delivery date is now 10/2 - only 6 days away!!!

I have already started sending any new books to her, since I still have many on Kindra (K1) that I haven't read. Now, I just need to be able to order my Oberon cover.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

Changed my PW shipping from 1 day to 2 day, moved date from 23rd to 25-29!  Switched to 3-5 days. Same date.  Changed back to 1 day and it moved delivery to 24th . 

But while doing this it joined with cover order and then back to by itself and cover now says shipping Oct 2nd!!  So If I buy it in store on 1st at least I will have cover next day.  

And my power adapter says delivery Oct 29th, but status says Shipping soon??


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been disappointed about my blue cover not shipping til the end of October. Last week I went into the order of the PW and the blue cover and changed the shipping speed of the blue cover from 2 day to 1 day, and the arrival date went from Oct 31 to Nov 5th! I was disappointed, to say the least, but at least Amazon refunded the extra shipping charge (I was afraid to mess with it anymore since I didn't want the delivery date of the PW to change).

Today, just to see what would happen, I placed a new order for the blue cover. It has an arrival date of Oct 2 (with 1-day shipping)! Yay! But I'm still afraid to cancel the cover that is part of my original order (and still shows an arrival date of Nov 5) out of fear that it will somehow bump the PW's delivery date later.

I'm concerned I'll get TWO blue covers next week, and have to pay to return one, but I guess that's better than not getting a cover until November. Anyway, people with really late dates for their covers might want to try ordering again!


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

What is going on?
is amazon really going to sent the blue cover to people who have ordered it now a MONTH before someone who have ordered it 3 weeks ago?!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

avivs said:


> What is going on?
> is amazon really going to sent the blue cover to people who have ordered it now a MONTH before someone who have ordered it 3 weeks ago?!


If I had to bet money on it, I'd say (based on the fact that the one I ordered today had a delivery date of Oct. 2) that the blue covers will ship on or before Oct 1, with the kindles. I think the later delivery dates were a mistake or an overly-cautious estimate. I totally expect (unfortunately) that I will get two covers next week, because I'm too chicken to change the order that contains the PW. If I see that first cover I ordered (with the Nov. arrival date) change to "shipping soon", I'll try to cancel the one I ordered today.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

When I changed my order from "standard" to "free 2 day" (I got Prime), my shipping for my cover updated to the same day as my Kindle instead of coming in November.  I have a feeling they weren't sure of quantities in stock so gave themselves a long lead time and now their system just hasn't updated yet to new shipping times for already placed orders.


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

from amazon:
I've checked and see that the order you've placed was first expected to be released on November and that is reason , your delivery date was given as November 1, 2012 - November 3, 2012.
In this case as the release date has been changed, you can expect the order to delivered in October itself before the Estimated Delivery Date


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Given all the excitement, I decided to try changing my delivery from 2-day (which had a 10/11 date for the KPW and 10/3 on the fuchsia cover) to 1-day - and now I have a 10/2 delivery date for both. Of course, I forgot that meant I'd have to pay the $4 on each item.  But y'know...I'm okay with that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've resisted changing shipping on my cover. .. .it _says_ it'll come the end of October. . .but I'm figuring that it'll come shortly after they're officially available which is 1 October. If it shows up on the 3rd, well, I can live with it being without a cover for a day.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't necessarily mean to change the cover delivery, but they were in one order so when I changed it on the KPW, it changed the cover too. C'est le vie.  Alden will be covered properly from the beginning.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I was mildly tempted to change to one day, but with my schedule next week I wouldn't have much time to play with it on Tuesday evening anyway.  So no reason to pay the $4 since Wednesday evening is the first time I'd get a few hours to play around and read anyway. Plus my last several Amazon orders with regular prime shipping have came in one day instead of two anyway, so I may luck out and get it Tuesday anyway. 

Case-wise I just went with the Zip Sleeve that was already out for the touch (says it fits the PW too) so I got that right away when I preordered the PW, same with the power adapter.  That was one recent order that came the day after ordering.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok, you guys are killing me!  I had to go in and change my shipping to one day, so I could get it sooner.  Less than a week to wait!


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

My PW had a delivery date of October 2nd and my persimmon cover had a date of October 12th. I checked this morning (like always) and now the cover has a delivery of October 2nd also.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Oct. 1st yet?


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Steph H said:


> Given all the excitement, I decided to try changing my delivery from 2-day (which had a 10/11 date for the KPW and 10/3 on the fuchsia cover) to 1-day - and now I have a 10/2 delivery date for both. Of course, I forgot that meant I'd have to pay the $4 on each item.  But y'know...I'm okay with that.


Oh Sweet! I changed the shipping on my cover to one day and my date changed from 10/31 to 10/02! It will arrive a day ahead of my paperwhite!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

wahhh.. Mine still says  Oct 10th and its already at  1 day shipping.    What can I do to get it on the 2nd?

Later - you are not going to believe this.  I went in - and changed the shipping address (I had my own address in there twice)... and now its set to arrive on Oct 2nd.  Something is very strange..  But now I'm happy!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm guessing from what has happened in the past that most of the covers will ship Oct 1. I think they were careful in giving out arrival dates when they were first able to be ordered, and current orders just haven't updated with the new date unless you make a change. I doubt they really require a change to get the earlier date when all is said and done. Even though you have a later arrival date, I would bet many go out right away.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

KindleGirl said:


> I'm guessing from what has happened in the past that most of the covers will ship Oct 1. I think they were careful in giving out arrival dates when they were first able to be ordered, and current orders just haven't updated with the new date unless you make a change. I doubt they really require a change to get the earlier date when all is said and done. Even though you have a later arrival date, I would bet many go out right away.


I considered that, but decided it was worth the $3.99 to ensure that my cover would arrive, not just to sit with my fingers crossed and hope they would send it early.. Now if it doesn't arrive on the 2nd as scheduled, I'll be asking for my $3.99 back. Crossing my fingers that they will send BOTH the cover AND the PW on the 2nd (PW is due the 3rd). Now THAT would be awesome.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm out of patience, here's a wish they ship today & show up Monday...everyone cross their fingers


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I think they should deliver them on Fridays!  What's up with dragging through the weekend only to get them at the start of a busy week!  Not that my weekends aren't actually more busy than my weeks - but hey any excuse to get these things here faster! Don't you think?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

CrystalStarr said:


> I think they should deliver them on Fridays!


Now THAT is a REALLY good idea!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Until last night, my cover said it was going to arrive on October 30.  I got tired of it, so decided to change to one day shipping.  However, I made a mistake after clicking on "Change Shipping Speed" and selected "Free Two Day Shipping" (even though that was it already was). 

My delivery date changed to October 3rd!  I'm happy.  I can wait a day to save $3.99 towards a book....

So you might try that even if you don't want to pay $3.99....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> However, I made a mistake after clicking on "Change Shipping Speed" and selected "Free Two Day Shipping" (even though that was it already was).
> 
> My delivery date changed to October 3rd!
> 
> Betsy


Yeah. . .that trick didn't work for me. . .it still says Oct 29. I've ordered Persimmon, so maybe the color is the issue. BUT, the product page for the persimmon STILL says that it will be released on Oct 1.

I'm not going to get too bent out of shape one way or the other, honestly.  That is, as long as the _Kindle_ shows up next week!


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Until last night, my cover said it was going to arrive on October 30. I got tired of it, so decided to change to one day shipping. However, I made a mistake after clicking on "Change Shipping Speed" and selected "Free Two Day Shipping" (even though that was it already was).
> 
> My delivery date changed to October 3rd! I'm happy. I can wait a day to save $3.99 towards a book....
> 
> ...


I just tried the same thing. I had ordered a persimmon cover on Sept 7th and chose 2 day and ordered the PW 3G at the same time but separate order with 1 day (didn't want to pay 3.99 for cover). PW still shows Oct 16th delivery date and covered showed an Oct 17 delivery date.

I clicked change shipping speed on the cover order, but didn't change the shipping speed. After I hit confirm (even though I didn't change anything) it showed delivery of Oct 3rd for the cover. I HOPE HOPE HOPE the PW gets here the same time. I'm afraid to tinker with the shipping time for the PW.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . .that trick didn't work for me. . .it still says Oct 29. I've ordered Persimmon, so maybe the color is the issue.


My Persimmon cover and PW (3G without SO) - both show Oct 2nd now.. so I don't think its about the color. I think their scheduling software is just weird...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cheshirenc said:


> I just tried the same thing. I had ordered a persimmon cover on Sept 7th and chose 2 day and ordered the PW 3G at the same time but separate order with 1 day (didn't want to pay 3.99 for cover). PW still shows Oct 16th delivery date and covered showed an Oct 17 delivery date.
> 
> I clicked change shipping speed on the cover order, but didn't change the shipping speed. After I hit confirm (even though I didn't change anything) it showed delivery of Oct 3rd for the cover. I HOPE HOPE HOPE the PW gets here the same time. I'm afraid to tinker with the shipping time for the PW.


See, that's what I got when I did that for my cover! Don't know why it didn't work for Ann.... I wouldn't tinker with the shipping date for the PW, I'd be nervous too. But my PW was coming on the 2d.

Betsy


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Until last night, my cover said it was going to arrive on October 30. I got tired of it, so decided to change to one day shipping. However, I made a mistake after clicking on "Change Shipping Speed" and selected "Free Two Day Shipping" (even though that was it already was).
> 
> My delivery date changed to October 3rd! I'm happy. I can wait a day to save $3.99 towards a book....


Thanks! This worked for me - I ordered the ink blue cover and it wasn't supposed to arrive until Octover 31st, but after changing to the same 2-day speed that it was always set for, it is now scheduled to arrive on October 3rd. Maybe it would have anyway, but I like seeing that date in black and white. Hopefully it won't change back again.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I just changed the cover again.  I discovered they now have purple.  I purchased purple and made sure it had an Oct 3 date and it did, so I cancelled the persimmon one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> My Persimmon cover and PW (3G without SO) - both show Oct 2nd now.. so I don't think its about the color. I think their scheduling software is just weird...


Well that's good news. . .so then, I'm hopeful it'll show up next week with the Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . .that trick didn't work for me. . .it still says Oct 29. I've ordered Persimmon, so maybe the color is the issue. BUT, the product page for the persimmon STILL says that it will be released on Oct 1.
> 
> I'm not going to get too bent out of shape one way or the other, honestly.  That is, as long as the _Kindle_ shows up next week!


Did you confirm the change, Ann? Someone else with persimmon said it worked for them...but you're right, the Kindle arriving on time is the important thing!

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Just decided to order the Ink-Blue instead of Persimmon (thinking.. more skins that will match)...so I ordered the new one before cancelling the old one.. and I'm still at Oct 2nd.  Whew!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did you confirm the change, Ann? Someone else with persimmon said it worked for them...but you're right, the Kindle arriving on time is the important thing!
> 
> Betsy


Well, I thought I did. . . .who knows!

Maybe I'll try again. . . . . .


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

The delivery date on my persimmon cover changed on it's own a couple of days ago to October 2nd with Prime one day shipping.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I had a 3G Paperwhite coming on Tuesday. But, I decided to go with the WiFi version instead, with SO. Just couldn't justify the extra for the 3G, especially since I can always tether to my iPhone in a pinch. This pushed my date to 10/24. Stinks. But, that little voice nagging me about do I really need 3G has shut up for now.

To make myself feel better, I ordered a $69 Kindle.  . That should tide me over a little.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

parakeetgirl said:


> I had a 3G Paperwhite coming on Tuesday. But, I decided to go with the WiFi version instead, with SO. Just couldn't justify the extra for the 3G, especially since I can always tether to my iPhone in a pinch. This pushed my date to 10/24. Stinks. But, that little voice nagging me about do I really need 3G has shut up for now.
> 
> To make myself feel better, I ordered a $69 Kindle. . That should tide me over a little.


You couldn't justify the extra $60 for 3G, so you spent $69 instead? Okay, I think the wait is officially driving us insane.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> You couldn't justify the extra $60 for 3G, so you spent $69 instead? Okay, I think the wait is officially driving us insane.


Well. . . but now she has two!


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> You couldn't justify the extra $60 for 3G, so you spent $69 instead? Okay, I think the wait is officially driving us insane.


 I like the K4. I had the original one and this one has a better screen. I know people are insisting that the screens are the same on both K4 models, but when you compare the two side by side, it's so obvious that it wasn't just a software change that was implemented. I also like having a Kindle with page turn buttons.

Now that the 3G is restricted on the Kindles,I don't really see a need for it. I can tether the Kindles to my phone when needed. So, for the price of one 3G Paperwhite, I got both a Paperwhite and a K4.

Admittedly, I am a gadget freak, so that plays into it as well. I already bought the Fire HD. Sick, I know.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I was waiting to see what the PW actually looked like in "person" before deciding if I wanted one.  Of course I don't need one as I have a K2 that I don't really use and a Fire.  Then I saw that if I ordered a PW now it would be the end of Oct. before I received it!  So of course I had to order one.  I have a vacation the last week of Oct and I would like the PW due to the longer battery life.  Est. delivery date is Oct 24th.  And if I find it at Best Buy I might get it there first and cancel the order, but at least I am in line to get one.  Forgot to mention to the hubbs that I placed this order.  Oh, well, he will see when he updates the check book.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

TLM said:


> I was waiting to see what the PW actually looked like in "person" before deciding if I wanted one. Of course I don't need one as I have a K2 that I don't really use and a Fire. Then I saw that if I ordered a PW now it would be the end of Oct. before I received it! So of course I had to order one. I have a vacation the last week of Oct and I would like the PW due to the longer battery life. Est. delivery date is Oct 24th. And if I find it at Best Buy I might get it there first and cancel the order, but at least I am in line to get one. Forgot to mention to the hubbs that I placed this order. Oh, well, he will see when he updates the check book.


My delivery date the same and I ordered mine on Sept 14th


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

cheshirenc said:


> I just changed the cover again. I discovered they now have purple. I purchased purple and made sure it had an Oct 3 date and it did, so I cancelled the persimmon one.


Ooooh, bless your heart for mentioning the new purple! That's what I would have preferred from the start and had no idea they added it. Fuchsia cancelled and purple ordered, though I didn't bother with one-day shipping like with the KPW; I always air out covers for a couple of days anyway. Just a few more days, yay!


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I was dreaming of my new Kindle this morning....does this mean I am obsessed?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

ONE. MORE. DAY. Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

HappyGuy said:


> ONE. MORE. DAY. Woohoo!!!!


Well, most likely one more day until it ships. Two days until the folks who did 1-day shipping have it. But I could be wrong - maybe Amazon has some magical sway over FedEx and UPS and can ship on a Sunday for Monday delivery...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Well, most likely one more day until it ships. Two days until the folks who did 1-day shipping have it. But I could be wrong - maybe Amazon has some magical sway over FedEx and UPS and can ship on a Sunday for Monday delivery...


If amazon wants it to get to people on Monday it'll happen. Just because they don't _deliver_ on a Sunday doesn't mean they don't accept packages for transport. My 'promise date' is Tuesday, so that's when I'm expecting it and don't plan on getting in a tizzy unless in the extremely unlikely event that I do NOT get it on Tuesday.


----------

